# Help Me Understand My Test Results



## Nervous (Oct 18, 2015)

Here are the test results. Reading from left to right, they are in chronological order. Five results for T4 and TSH, three results for T3.

TSH (0.40-4.50 mlU/L): 4.87 / 2.85 / 1.08 / 3.85 / 3.90

T4, Free, Direct (0.8-1.8 ng/dL): 1.3 / 1.3 / 1.3 / 1.3 / 1.3

T3, Free (2.3-4.2 pg/mL): 2.7 / 2.7 / 2.6

I started at TSH 4.87 and T4 1.3. My doctor put me on 75 mcg of Synthroid. Follow up test was TSH 2.85 and T4 1.3.

Then, I went to a new doctor. Still on 75 mcg, my results were now TSH 1.08, T4 1.3 and T3 2.7.

New doctor had me cut my dose to 37.5 mcg. That brought me to TSH 3.85, T4 1.3 and T3 2.7.

Next step down was to a dose of 25 mcg. Levels now are TSH 3.90, T4 1.3 and T3 2.6.

I am kind of lost in these numbers. Where am I at? Am I at the correct dose yet?

Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your doctors are doing a fantastic job of keeping you hypo. The consistency of your labs is really amazing.

Are you experiencing symptoms that are causing them to reduce your dosage?

What reason does your doctor give you for reducing your dosage?


----------



## Nervous (Oct 18, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Your doctors are doing a fantastic job of keeping you hypo. The consistency of your labs is really amazing.
> 
> Are you experiencing symptoms that are causing them to reduce your dosage?
> 
> What reason does your doctor give you for reducing your dosage?


That's what I said. When I asked him about it, his reply was "My plan was to stop the 37.5. Now with the increase of TSH I will reduce to 25 instead of stopping it."


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

He obviously does not understand that higher TSH means the thyroid is suppose to be producing more , not less thyroid hormone.

You may want to fill what older higher doses you have and go find a new doctor.

I had to see several doctors at one time to get the prescriptions to keep me properly medicated. I would see one to the point they freaked out about my low TSH and then have to find a new one.

Your doctor appears to be really misinformed as far as his understanding of TSH . Are you symptomatic of being hypo?


----------



## Nervous (Oct 18, 2015)

What test results do I want to reach? A low TSH and high T3 / T4?

At the moment, I am kind of "sub-clinical" or asymptomatic. However, in the past, I have suffered from severe fatigue.

Tomorrow, the phone dialing begins. Believe it or not, finding a decent endocrinologist in Los Angeles is a challenge. Is there another specialty - perhaps internist - that could handle this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I don't see an endo for my thyroid anymore, I see an integrative physician (she used to be a gynecologist). You really just need a doctor who knows hormones, it doesn't have to be an endo.


----------



## Nervous (Oct 18, 2015)

Follow-Up: I asked my endo to put me back up to 75 mcg. He recommended going to 50 mcg. That's fine with me. The 50 mcg. will last me until I see my new endo in two months.


----------

